# Jigloo kann Klassen nicht auflösen



## ecky (22. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mir Jigloo Version 4.05 in mein Eclipse 3.2 installiert.
Wenn ich dann jedoch eine Form erstelle und Buttons hinzufüge, muss er ja die Klassen importieren.


```
import org.eclipse.swt.SWT;
import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Button;
```

Eclipse meldet jedoch, dass es org.eclipse nicht auflösen kann.
Ich weiß überhaupt nicht wo diese Klasse eigentlich sein sollen.
Soll die Jigloo mitbringen oder müsste die Eclipse bereits mitgeliefert haben?
In welchem jar File sollen die denn stecken? Ich habe keins gefunden.
Wo könnte ich die herbekommen?

tschau


----------



## ecky (22. Apr 2008)

mmh, ich habe jetzt zwar die Dateien gefunden, aber warum werden die in Eclipse nicht gleich automatisch geladen?
Zumindest sieht es doch so aus, als ob Eclipse das tun müsste.
Was ist bei mir anders, dass es dies bei mir nicht tut?


----------



## ecky (23. Apr 2008)

Mist, doch nicht.
Das sind nur die Quellcode Dateien.


----------



## ecky (23. Apr 2008)

naja, okay hat sich erledigt
ich habs glaube
muss da noch ein wenig dran rumspielen


----------

